# Tyre Dressing - Which is best?



## audisline (Jul 21, 2016)

Hi All

Does anyone have any recommendations for a good tyre dressing? I have tried a few but none seem to last more than a couple of days and especially not after a shower of rain.

Any tips much appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Try Gyeon!


----------



## Nmc880 (Jul 3, 2016)

Hi, I use a product called high style and that outlasts anything I've ever used


----------



## rizo9 (Jun 16, 2016)

Best one I've found is

Meguiar's Endurance High Gloss Tyre Protection Gel https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0009IQXJ0/ ... KxbGN62BTA


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

Auto Brite Direct Endurence is better than meguiars in my opinion and lasts a lot longer.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

rizo9 said:


> Best one I've found is
> 
> Meguiar's Endurance High Gloss Tyre Protection Gel https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0009IQXJ0/ ... KxbGN62BTA


I use this just make sure you wipe off the excess or you will get spin off


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

Carpro p.e.r.l leaves a new tyre look plus it's universal, just dilute as needed.


----------



## MadAnt (Jul 24, 2016)

Zaino z16

I prefer it as its not a glossy finish

Leaves a nice Matt finish that lasts until the next wash/application


----------



## muppet05 (May 22, 2016)

Zaino is good as is Car Chem tyre dressing, Dodo Tyromania and Wowos Tyre Restorer. Dodo is more of a wax.


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

Try 3M Tyre Restorer, works for me. Also it's great on black plastic exterior trim. Try it.


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Danford (May 27, 2016)

rizo9 said:


> Best one I've found is
> 
> Meguiar's Endurance High Gloss Tyre Protection Gel https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0009IQXJ0/ ... KxbGN62BTA


I second this - swear by the stuff!


----------



## muppet05 (May 22, 2016)

Wowo's tyre dressing - leaves a nice satin finish. https://www.wowos.co.uk/product-category/wheels/


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

darylbenfield said:


> Try Gyeon!


+1

Still seeing this product on 6 weeks on.. Just ensure you prep the tyres good before application.. I did 2 applications with applying heat via hair drying between each coating

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

